# Is this normal? Hyperactive baby/toddler



## Angel2Fire

Hi everyone, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post, but thought you guys might be able to help me out.

My son is 11 months old and extremly energetic. I'm not sure if its just his age though. He is very bright and advanced for his age. He is drinking from an open cup and doesn't have bottles anymore e.c.t.

Basically he is always on the go. He won't sit and play with his toys. Nothing seems to entertain him anymore. His favourite activity is to try and pull things off my table. If I move it out the way then its trying to get into drawers... 
He is such a dare devil and will dive off your knee/ the sofa/ bed (obviously I don't leave him unaccompanied anywhere he could hurt himself.)
He has mega tantrums and bangs his head against anything he can (he often wakes up with a bruise in the middle of his forehead.) We have moved all toys out of his cot and when he begins to throw himself about, we don't acknowledge the beahviour but just pick him up and place him somewhere safe. 

Is this behaviour normal and is there anything I can do to discourage it or try and distract/entertain him. I might be totally over-reacting, its just really worrying me.

Thanks :)


----------



## huggybear

I hope this is normal behaviour, I posted a thread along these lines a while again, I think once LOs are on the move, toys go out the window and everything else is far more appealing, my LO doesnt stop, I dont know where they get the energy from, but he wont sit still for a minute and will kamakaze lung when he wants something thats far from reach, he is always bruised too, I do worry that he wont sit steal enough for me play with him and show him books, sing etc, he isnt interested, gets a right strop on, he just wants to explore:wacko:


----------



## Hope22

Pretty sure all that's normal. Darwin does the same things, minus the head banging. He's much more interested in exploring his environment than sitting quietly and playing with toys (except when he's winding down just before bed). Anything in my hands, on a table or shelf, inside a cupboard, on the other side of a gate or door is fair game. He wants to touch, pull, push, chew on, crawl over/under/through or throw EVERYTHING. That's toddlers - it's how they learn about their world. It's no wonder lots of mums lose the weight they gained during pregnancy or from breastfeeding (yep, some of us gain from eating too much while BF) at this time - you're constantly running around after them!


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah Freya is the same minus the tantrums, she never ever stops, won't sit on my knee etc, just crawls/cruises round the whole time, really fast. She gets more active when overtired and does appear quite hyperactive.

More than it being an age thing I see it as a personality thing. She is just an energetic lively person and will probably always be so. I see it more than others around me I think as I am extra aware due to my brother having ADHD, he is always pretty hyper.

I never leave her on a sofa/bed as she would be off it in a second. She has crawled/fallen down the stairs before, so everywhere she goes now is completely safe. She crawls up and down the 3 steps inbetween our dining/living room at a mega speed and will jump off anything.

I wouldn't worry, maybe it's just how he is. :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

sounds pretty normal :)


----------



## Blah11

Yes, totally normal! 
Amelie has learned how to turn around and get off the sofa safely now, thank god but she still likes playing with everything shes not allowed and pulling herself up on cupboards, bookcases, glass tv stand eeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## winegums

yep sounds like my little one has been since 9 months, goes nuts if he's ever in the pram or carseat just wants to be on the move i get tired just watching him! lol he drinks out of a glass and eats all the same food as the rest of the family (except he hates tomatoes and lemons and XXX trebor strong mints lol!!) when i get up in the morning he's already up in his cot walking round in circles trying to grab anything he sees outside of the cot and shouting lol i don't know how they have the energy!!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Yeah Ruby is like that too, but we've not had any tantrums or similar from her yet. 
She's a bundle of energy! My OH was a hyperactive child but I am not worrying about the possibility of anything like that just yet.
I'm glad to hear other LOs are the same because none of the other babies I know in 'real life' are!


----------



## Rydia

MY LO is not like that at all, think he is the other extreme would rather sit still and play with toys and doesnt really like to crawl much. However my nephew is just like your LO. I think its a personality thing and nothing to worry about. It is so amazing that we can see our LOs' personalities showing through already.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeap definitly normal for that age :D


----------



## Freya

sounds normal to me, I guess lots of outdoors play will help. Brilliant in this good weather, walks and running, falling over, parks and fields!

xxx


----------



## milkmachine

very normal, you have to remember that they are full of frustration because they want to do so many things that they cant but are developing super fast all at once. bless em!


----------



## sandy28

sounds normal, David is the same way


----------

